# Rostropovich: The Genius of the Cello



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I don't watch television so when I read about this in a magazine I was furious I had missed it. Luckily a friend found it on YouTube and I thought I'd share it with you.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

@Lenfer: Thanks for posting this video. I was not aware of it and just viewed the first 5 minutes or so. I will definitely watch the whole thing, and I'm sure my daughter will love it.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

mmsbls said:


> @Lenfer: Thanks for posting this video. I was not aware of it and just viewed the first 5 minutes or so. I will definitely watch the whole thing, and I'm sure my daughter will love it.


My pleasure *Mmsbis*.


----------



## Praeludium (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for this ! Amazing documentary, and of course awe inspiring too. 
Seems like all the truly great instrumentalists did work with contemporary composers and commission new works. This is a great goal to have I think and a way of thinking that seems to be a bit lost nowadays.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, this is great! Love the part about charging one penny for a lesson!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I've never met anyone (at least who likes classical music) that doesn't think *Rostropovich* is the bee's knees. Although I am prepared for the ensuing flood of comments to the contrary from the "anti-Rostros" out there. I'm glad you enjoyed it as much as I did, however the thanks should go to the *YouTube* user who uploaded it.

I have many classical music and opera DVD/*Blu-rays* I'd be happy to look into uploading them to a YouTube account if people on the forum would watch them... :tiphat:

edit:

Would I be infringing copyright by doing so?


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks indeed for the link to this video! It seems that for all their brilliance even Herbert von Karajan, Leopold Stokowski, Arturo Toscanini, Arthur Schnabel, and Glenn Gould can still raise controversy...

But who cannot recognize the genius of Rostropovich?


----------

